# [risolto] Non ho più i caratteri ALTGR+tasto!?!?!?!?

## FreeManAtomic

Ciao,

è due giorni che non riesco ad usare più i tasti associati alla combinazione ALTGR+tasto, come ad esempio lo chiocciola e via discorrendo!!

Premetto che con un altra distribuzione funziona tranquillamente percui non è la tastiera, oltretutto non ho modificato niente a livello di configurazione!!

Ho notato che all'avvio mi dice che il servizion keymap è già avviato, ho controllato con rc-update ed è avviato al boot (non in default).

E' capitato a qualcun'altro???

Grazie ciaoLast edited by FreeManAtomic on Tue Jun 21, 2005 7:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

possibile che ti si sia sputtanato qualcosa con l'ultimo update del baselayout.

ricontrolla per bene i vari files come /etc/rc.conf , /etc/conf.d/consolefont e altri sempre in /etc/conf.d/

se nn è il tuo caso, lascia perdere questo post

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *Peach wrote:*   

> possibile che ti si sia sputtanato qualcosa con l'ultimo update del baselayout.
> 
> ricontrolla per bene i vari files come /etc/rc.conf , /etc/conf.d/consolefont e altri sempre in /etc/conf.d/
> 
> se nn è il tuo caso, lascia perdere questo post

 

Il bello che non me lo ha dato subito dopo il world, ma dopo......

questi sono i miei vari file:

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

#KEYMAP="it"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

#SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/keymaps,v 1.1.4.1 2005/02/19 02:13:53 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="it"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

#SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

## from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

----------

## Peach

rc.conf nn sembra essere allineato con il resto del baselayout il mio è così:

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.30.4.1 2005/02/10 01:11:52 vapier Exp $

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.  

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and 

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

#EDITOR="/bin/nano"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="entrance"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="XFce4"
```

oltre a questo

controlla che con rc-status di avere consolefont e altre cose settate nel livello di default, tipo:

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

/etc/conf.d/clock

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

/etc/conf.d/hostname

ah.. ma per info.. .sicuro di avere il baselayout 1.11 ?

----------

## FreeManAtomic

allora mi sono accorto che solamente in X non funzionano più i tasti.  :Crying or Very sad: 

In console pura, no xterm o altro funzionano

----------

## Peach

allora in questo caso è d'obbligo postare la sezione di xorg.conf riguardante la tastiera...

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *Peach wrote:*   

> allora in questo caso è d'obbligo postare la sezione di xorg.conf riguardante la tastiera...

 

Giusto dimenticato  :Smile: 

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

   Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

```

oruna al posto di xorg c'e'ra xfree86 e invece di pc105 pc104.... le ho modificate in questo modo ma non funziona cmq..

Quello che voglio ribadire... che ha smesso di funzionare senza che io modifichi niente!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

effettivamente nn mi sembra ci siano errori in xorg...

per sicurezza controlla anche l'output di X con:

```
# cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | grep -e EE -e WW
```

cmq possibile che sia un problema del WM... che usi?

----------

## FreeManAtomic

c'e' un errore... /meculpa dovevo guardarlo prima  :Crying or Very sad: 

```
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

[b](EE) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap[/b]

```

Ma da cosa e' dovuto?

----------

## Peach

prova a fare una ricerca sul forum per "xkb keymap"

cmq un link veloce è:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-341765-highlight-xkb+keymap.html

----------

## FreeManAtomic

@

Funziona!!!!!

Grazie tante per la pazienza!!

Cmq si sa ha cosa è dovuto quest'errore.... è colpa di qualche aggiornamento?

----------

## Peach

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> @
> 
> Funziona!!!!!
> 
> Grazie tante per la pazienza!!
> ...

 

mah misteri... è molto probabile... ma sta di fatto che sia utenti di gnome che di kde hanno riscontrato questo errore... pochi però... di gente che usava xfce o chissà cosa nn mi pare di averne letti..

cmq figurati  :Smile: 

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   @
> 
> Funziona!!!!!
> 
> Grazie tante per la pazienza!!
> ...

 

io uso xfce  :Laughing:  (anche se alcuni pacchetti di kde sono installati.. ma non tutto il DE)

----------

## Peach

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> io uso xfce  (anche se alcuni pacchetti di kde sono installati.. ma non tutto il DE)

 

lol  :Laughing:  come non detto...

----------

